# Weiterleiten von E-Mail - Mailboxen



## Moestchen (12. Dez. 2010)

Hallo nochmal,
wie bereits hier http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3785 beschrieben habe ich mein Setup auf ISPConfig umgestellt.

Bei der Umstezung folgendes Szenarios stehe ich auf dem Schlauch und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen:
Für einige Freund hoste ich deren E-Maildomain und dementsprechend die Postfächer. Entsprechend RFC sind für jede Domain auch die Role-Accounts angelegt. Da die einzelnen Benutzer diese mitunter nicht regelmäßig kontrollieren, habe ich im alten Setup folgendes realisiert.
- jeder User bekommt info@ als Alias zu seiner Mailbox,
- die Role-Accounts abuse@, ... habe ich einer Extra-Mailbox (role-accounts@DOMAIN.de) zugeordnet, auf die ich als Admin Zugriff 
  habe.
Um nun nich alle Role-Accounts - Mailboxen einzeln kontrollieren zu müssen, hatte ich diese bisher an einen Alias adm-USER@MEINEDOMAIN.de meiner Role-Account - Mailbox weitergeleitet.
Nun habe ich in ISPConfig die einzelnen Mailboxen und Aliase eingerichtet. Bei der Erstellung der Weiterleitung erhalte ich aber die Fehlermeldung, das die Mailbox schon existiert.

Gibt es in ISPConfig keine Möglichkeit, die gesamte Mailbox des Users an einen Alias meiner Mailbox weiter zu leiten?


*hoffe ihr versteht wie ich es meine*


Vielen Dank
und viele Grüße


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2010)

> Bei der Erstellung der Weiterleitung erhalte ich aber die Fehlermeldung, das die Mailbox schon existiert.


Richtig, denn die gibt es ja schon und kann natürlich nicht zweimal angelegt werden.

Wenn Du eine Kopie der eingehenden Emails einer mailbox bekommen möchtest, dann nimmst Du einfach das "kopie senden an" Feld der mailbox.

Oder aber Du legts garnicht erst eine Mailbox an seondern nimmst eine email weiterleitung, denn da kannst Du meherer Zieladressen, jeweils eine pro zeile, angeben.


----------



## Moestchen (14. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Till,


Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du eine Kopie der eingehenden Emails einer mailbox bekommen möchtest, dann nimmst Du einfach das "kopie senden an" Feld der mailbox.


Bedeutet Kopie dann aber auch Kopie im wahren Sinn, sprich mir läuft die 
Role-Account - Mailbox des Users dann irgendwann voll?
Oder werden die Mails weitergeleitet und in der Ursprungs - Mailbox nicht gespeuchert?



Zitat von Till:


> Oder aber Du legts garnicht erst eine Mailbox an seondern nimmst eine email weiterleitung, denn da kannst Du meherer Zieladressen, jeweils eine pro zeile, angeben.


Sprich für jeden Roleaccount jedes einzelnen Users eine seperate Weiterleitung? Gut, ist natürlich schöne Handarbeit, aber wenns funktioniert?


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2010)

> Role-Account - Mailbox des Users dann irgendwann voll?


Ja. Deshalb macht es normalerweise auch keinen Sinn, dafür eine mailbox anzulegen. Normalerweise benutzt man für role accounts entweder den domain alias wenn die emails bzw. den domain forward.



> Sprich für jeden Roleaccount jedes einzelnen Users eine seperate Weiterleitung? Gut, ist natürlich schöne Handarbeit, aber wenns funktioniert?


Für jeden role account eine eigene mailbox anlegen ist mehr arbeit als einen forwarder anzulegen.


----------



## Moestchen (14. Dez. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Für jeden role account eine eigene mailbox anlegen ist mehr arbeit als einen forwarder anzulegen.


Hm, ne - ich glaube jetzt reden wir aneinander vorbei oder ich habe dich mißverstanden.
Ursprungs hatte ich pro Domain eine Mailbox für die RoleAccounts angelegt und die einzelnen roles (abuse, ...) als Alias für diese Mailbox angelegt.
Und diese gesamte Mailbox dann weitergeleitet.


Wenn ich jetzt deine vorgeschlagene Variante des weiterleitens nehme,
dann muss ich doch für jede einzelne role eine Weiterleitung einrichten, oder?
Also:
- user1: abuse@...    -> meine Mailbox
            support@...  -> meine Mailbox
            ...
- user2: abuse@...    -> meine Mailbox
            support@...  -> meine Mailbox
            ...
- user3: abuse@...    -> meine Mailbox
            support@...  -> meine Mailbox
            ...
- ...
Aus diesem Grund meinte ich "Schreibarbeit".
Oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler betreffs der Umsetzung in ISP?

Vielen Dank
und viele Grüße


----------



## Till (15. Dez. 2010)

Die roles musst Du schon einzeln anlegen, das ist richtig.

Mal was anderes, Ich weiß das die roles per rfc da sein sollten, aber meines Wissens nach schauen die meisten Leute sowieso nur in den whois record wenn sie einen Domain Eigentümer kontaktieren wollen. Auf den standard role accounts hab ich noch nie was außer spam bekommen.


----------



## Moestchen (30. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Till,
jetzt muss ich doch noch einmal nachfragen, denn so richtig verstehe ich das Konzept der Weiterleitungen etc. nicht.

Ich habe mein Szenario entsprechend deinen Hinweisen umgesetzt:
E-Mail Mailbox:role-accounts@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE
USER1@KUNDE1.DE
USER2@KUNDE1.DE
USER1@KUNDE2.DE
                     ...
USER1@KUNDE5.DE


E-Mail Alias:     
adm-KUNDE1-DE@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE
adm-KUNDE2-DE@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE
                      ...
adm-KUNDE3-DE@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE


E-Mail Weiterleitung: 
abuse@KUNDE1.DE -> adm-KUNDE1-DE@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE
abuse@KUNDE2.DE -> adm-KUNDE2-DE@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE
                             ...
abuse@KUNDE5.DE -> adm-KUNDE5-DE@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE




So weit funktioniert auch alles wie gewünscht. Sende ich testweise von extern eine E-Mail an abuse@KUNDEx.DE , wird diese in meiner zentralen Mailbox 
(role-accounts@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE) zugestellt. Allerdings kann ich diese nicht nach dem ALIAS, an welche diese weiter geleitet wurden, filtern um sie automatisch in die Ordner einsortieren zu lassen. 
Also, wenn E-Mail an:
- adm-KUNDE1-DE@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE dann sortiere diese in Archiv.Hosting.Kunde1 ein,
- adm-KUNDE2-DE@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE dann sortiere diese in Archiv.Hosting.Kunde2 ein,
- ...
- adm-KUNDE5-DE@HAUPTDOMAIN.DE dann sortiere diese in Archiv.Hosting.Kunde5 ein.

Denn im Header steht als TO immer die Originaladresse (abuse@KUNDEx.DE).
Somit existiert keine vernünftige, mir ersichtliche Lösung, die E-Mails automatisch zu sortieren. (Außer natürlich für jeden Role-Account jeder Domaine eine extra Regel zu erstellen.)


Im Howto von http://workaround.org war dies besser gelöst. Da hat das o.g. Vorhaben problemlos und auf Anhieb funktioniert (auch mit der Eingangs beschriebenen Ausgangslage dieses Threads.)
Nur bin ich von diesem Tutorial zu ISPConfig umgestiegen, weil ich meine Einzellösungen in eine Verwaltungs-Obefläche konzentrieren wollte.

Wäre schön, wenn dies auch noch funktionieren würde.
Hast du hierfür eine Idee?


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Moestchen


----------

